# Dovetail chisels DIY (skewed, fishtail and left, right dovetail versions) blog



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

**Intro, info, challenge and materials* *

*Intro, info, challenge and materials* 
low budget, high pleasure

*Intro:*
Ok I made it! dovetails in my tooltote project, but learned my tools were not the best for this job.
First of all my Bahco 434-50 Bevel Edge Chisel are made for contractors (demanding carpentry, whatever that means), not for cabinet work, the backs are not completely flat, the sides are slightly rounded, the bevel sides are too high and the handles are too long for me to pare with, besides that they are really nice, and I will actually recommend them for construction site use since they are with split proof two component ergonomic grip, can take some nasty repeated hammer blows, will not rust, and take a excellent durable edge but for cabinet making and workshop use, I give them thumbs down.
(So yes I am on the lookout for the money to buy a nasty set now, and have my eyes on the Iles UK).

So this lead me to do some investigation on this subject, and I realized my pension was not a well match for a set of good dovetail chisels, so as we say in Denmark 'need learns the naked woman to spin', even I'm always dressed while in the work shop…

*Info:*










This was where it all started, I purchased a old toolbox full of tools from UK, amongst the tools was a old tool roll with chisels, most of them was not beveled and in a bad condition, so I put them aside for future use… (Now).

*The challenge:*
To make a set of chisels for dovetails out of those old English chisels.
Turn new handles.
Flatten the backs.
Make new profiles on the steel;
A fish tail chisel.
A left and a right 'dovetail' chisel set (sides at maximum 45 degree and almost to the back). 
A left and right skew chisel set.

*The materials:*










Here they are the old crooks, all has served their first life well, and deserve with no doubt a new one in better clothes…










And here a old table leg found in the street years ago, hardwood of some kind…










Destinies are now determined.

I'll split the blog up here, so it does not become too long for a ISDN connection…

Press here for part two.

Hope this winged dovetail tour can be to inspiration,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


My dad always said "some people can turn nothing into something and some people can only turn something into nothing". You sir are of that first category. I can't wait to see the rest of the blog.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


Mads, this looks a fun challenge for you to undertake. I shall watch with interest and anticipate a learning experience. Thanks for all of the wonderful posts.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


Mads,

Looks like a great project.

And: Keep talking about spinning naked ladies and I may have to visit Denmark


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


no bevelon the side and English cheisels hmmm
it most be some sash-cheisels ,they were made for a heavyer punch with the mallet
I will look forward to read the other toturials 

take care
Dennis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


I just recently made myself a cabinet skew chisel from an old rusted tool I found at a garage sale…..love those old tools (heavy duty metal and most of all CHEAP)....I have been making my own lathe tools from old ones (I find them at yard sales and swap meets) and you just cant beat having a custom tool that is made for the type of work at hand and the much cheaper price then buying them new - not to mention that even the more expensive new tools can be very cheaply made.

I am looking forward to watching your progress here….I have some cabinetry chisels I have collected over the years….but would be nice to put together a matching set.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Intro, info, challenge and materials* *
> 
> *Intro, info, challenge and materials*
> low budget, high pleasure
> ...


Hi there,
reggiek, I have saved also some old chisels to make some special tools for the lathe in the future, will love to see yours.
Just follow the links, it's all there now.
Dennis, here some info
Explain:
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/woodworking/Elements-of-Construction/20-Chisels.html
Where to buy:
http://www.oldtools.co.uk/new.tools/henry.taylor/f49-f54set.php
Herb, my GF are French…
Dan, ;-)
helluvawreck, happy if you do, I always enjoy when you are arround.
ShopTinker, that was a wonderful compliment thank you, it touched me. My daddy always just said 'you can do better'...
Best thoughts and a big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

**Chisel handles on the lathe * *

*Chisel handles on the lathe * 
no money, no pressure

*Intro:*
This first part will be how I made the handles.










Here the materials, a old table leg found in the street and cut into needed size, and a piece of aluminum tube for ferrules.
First step is to mark the centers.










Here the wood is set up in the lathe, and in the background you can see my sketch for the app. shape I wanted.










First turning the end for the ferule, I used a caliper to set the size.










The shoulder takes form.










Now I turned the wood around, so I could shape it all up with minimum waste.










Seems I did not found the center all well here… But she sure gets some nice hips.










And even a sweet butt too.










Then I lay down the first one on the table in front of me, and turned the rest freehand after this.
I was amazed to see that they looked almost the same…










Sanding while spinning.










Some chips and dust for finish (a tip I got here on LJ).










This is the result, not so bad for a beginner! (I'm so modest).










Then I turned this pipe, just to please my fellow LJ's… (Ok that was not the truth, sorry).
- and it was really hard to smoke while spinning.










A not sharp image of applying the linseed oil.










Here with a thick layer so it can soak up really well.
(Wonderful to see the color now).










Finally a five nice handles, ready for the chisels.
I'm really pleased, they got a good grip in my hand, and the round butt is so sweet in the palm of my hand (Kelly I do not want any comments on his one).

I'll split the blog up here, so it does not become too long for a ISDN connection…

Press here for part three.

Hope this winged dovetail tour can be to inspiration,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Okay so if Kelly isn't allowed to comment on the ruond butt thing, may I? =p


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Yes thomas you are welcome!


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Such a nice read. And I must say you did a great job turning that pipe LOL. I bet it was really hard to puff while on the lathe


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


nice pipe mads! hahahah


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Mads,

First you're talking about "spinning naked ladies" and now you're spinning pretty butts on the lathe. I'm starting to believe the things I used to read in Penthouse about life in Scandinavia…

Great project and really enjoy your blogging.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


nice toturial Mads 
thank´s for taking the time 

Herb: trust my word ….Just believe what you have read 
the trick is to have the right unlock-combination ….and every thing is possiple in Scandinavia…..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Naked lady on the lathe?

Now what happened to that flag that wecan use to tag a post?

Great job Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


Hi,
Ian, It's the watch / unwatch or… But they are alll there now.
Dennis, I'll say nothing, since I have a French GF…
Herb, this Penthouse - is that a builders magazine? LOL
Flemming, ;O(])
DaddyT, especially when the lathe was spinning…
Smiles for all, 
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> **Chisel handles on the lathe * *
> 
> *Chisel handles on the lathe *
> no money, no pressure
> ...


I laughed so hard at the pipe. How did you do that without a laser-guided termite tool?!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

**Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **

*Honing the chisel blades to new shapes * 
no cut, no pain

*Intro:*
This first part will be how to make the new bevels, and hone the blades.










Where we ended last, with the old chisels and five brand new home made handles.










One of the old blades, as you can see some of them needed a helping hand…










With a marker I draw my layout on the blade, this one for the fish tail.










Time for that Dremmel tool to get running again. I use this because they are quite fast, and do not produce too much heat (relatively).










I said relatively much heat, since I was nervous to lose the hardening of the steel, I dipped in water all the time, I held my hand on the iron, and when it was too hot to hold I dipped it (app. on million billion times I think…).










Almost done!










The edges after the Dremmel tool, were quite rough.










But a quick tour on the stone, and it was fine.










So time to run that water grinder, and my finger…










When you hold your finger long enough on the side of this you start to bleed, and when the edge of the chisel comes to life you should not touch it - I tried both, learning by doing, again and again (no cut, no pain)!










Separate the blades from the old handles (my chisels were forged tang models). 
I used two methods; to saw it on the band saw, this might destroy the saw blade, so I stopped after the first.










Then I simply put the handles into my metal vice, and tighten it until it crushed the handle, this was quite effective, and I was able to take out the tangs, I even managed to save the brass ferrules for other projects (I love recycle).










Here we are; blade ready for next step, after a little cleanup of the tang.










Here the marking up for one of the skewed chisels.










And then Tour De Dremmel.










Back to the water grinder, now in skewed angel.

*STUPIDITY*
Ok, I admit to be so lazy I can do really stupid things…










This was an attempt to let the machine do the work for me since I have troubles with my arms, and cant to well do repetitive moves (due to neck operation).
So I build this crazy setup to let the grinder run without my help!
It did not work at all, not enough pressure.










But I did not give up…
So an elastic band and the machine could work alone while I was smoking my pipe.










Just one more for the laughs.

*Back to reality MaFe!!!*










Free handing the new low beveled sides of the dovetail chisels.










Here a good part of the way.
It takes quite some time, so I would recommend to find some beveled to start with, but it was possible.










Finally all the blades ready, it was a big work, and took several hours in total, but I have no doubt they will be worth the trouble for many years to come.










Here a update on the fishtail chisel, I grinded the sides also, so it can clean up the bottom of the dovetails, and get into all the little places.










Same.

I'll split the blog up here, so it does not become too long for a ISDN connection…

Press here for part four.

Hope this winged dovetail tour can be to inspiration,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


very cool, i know your saving alot of money by making your own hand tools.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


Oh my..
L.J'S HE'S AT IT AGAIN !!
MaFe you're realy outdoing yourself !
I've gone through the sequence of the three postings, fine work my man !
It realy is quite amazing what can be done with minimal workshop and tools and you're proving it almost daily..

(I'll save Kelly for you…yes Mafe they do have nicely shapped buts..no ifs or ands about it ! )

;-)


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


I spit coffee all over my computer screen when I saw your holding device ( bungee cord ). That was funny. But look how well it worked!! You never cease to amaze me Mads.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


Mads,

Great blog and project, even with any entendres…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


small sledgehammer and a bongeecord combiened with a powertool
yes you realy know how to bring smiles , laughter and the sun on everyones face´s ….LOL

great toturial Mads 
and you are right no pain no game 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


Neat technique with that sledge hammer.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


Hi again,
Ian, are you following me!!! I laugh. Yes the sledge hammer should perhaps have been planted in my head instead, lazyness sometimes seem to be with out borders. Smile.
Dennis, you again? Yes I took the risk and made a fool out of myself, by posting my stupidity. I do not take mny self too seriously, after all I'm only - hmmmm - me.
Herb, ;-)
Jimi, yes it actually worked with the bungee cord, sorry! Hope your keyboard are ok…
Glen, I smile all over the face now, all the way to my ears, thank you. 
Ike, yes and also I dont have to test my woodworking abilities as I keep my self busy…
Best thoughts guys,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...












Now update with new sides on the fishtail chisel.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Honing the chisel blades to new shapes **
> 
> *Honing the chisel blades to new shapes *
> no cut, no pain
> ...


thank´s for the update Mads
looking very good 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

**Fitting handles on the chisels * *

*Fitting handles on the chisels * 
no fit, just hit!

*Intro:*
This first part will be how to mount the tang blades in the handles, and then a go go.










Where we ended last, with a set of reborn chisel blades.










The tube is cut up into smaller pieces, and these are grinded flat in the ends.










Handles and ferrules.
Next step was to drill holes in the handles, I forgot to photograph this one, but the this is how it's done.
First drill a small hole in the handle, this hole must have the deepness of the tangs length.
Then you drill two or three more holes, less and less deep, in this way you make a hole that fit the shape of the tang.









Mount the blade in the wise.









Fit the handle over.









No fit, just hit!










If the blade not fit perfect, or you want a better grip, use epoxy, I did on the skewed, since I think they will be used also with mallet.
(The real way I heard, is to heat the tang and stick it in while red hot, but again I was afraid of the hardening on the blade).










Sizes: 6mm-1/4"low angel and side, 15mm-5/8"skev, 11mm-7/16"dovetailed.

Grease box, pipe and a set of self made dovetail chisels - what more can a man ask for?
CAROLINE!!!

*It's the end of this blog (for now)…*

Hope this winged dovetail tour could be to inspiration, perhaps bring some old chisels back to a new life,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Hell yeah


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


They look fantastic. I never would have thought to try this. I love the contrast of the new shiny handles and well-seasoned chisels. Extremely well done and anew favorite!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Well done Mads! I am inspired….


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Great blog MaFe. Thanks for taking the time to document it all for us. There's one picture missing though and that's a set of dovetails produced with MaFe chisels.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Great blog series Mads. Old tools make great tool steel for new shapes and uses. Nice tangs on the old chisels. You have a high quality set that will last for several life times.

Thanks for posting,

David


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


GREAT blog MaFe!! I've been eyeing Rob Cosman's custom dovetail chisel for some time, since I own most of his DVDs. I wanted to make one. You have now given me the know-how to get after it. Thanks buddy!!


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Really makes me want to jump on ebay and buy some old chisels to redo. Great blog Mads and cant wait to see what you make with these!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Mads, This is terrific. I'm feeling real bad for being so lazy. Your spirit of determination and resourcefulness is inspirational. I wish I had your energy.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Mads,

Now you've done it. I will have to make a set myself now that I've seen yours.

Thanks for the informative and inspiring blog.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


What a beautiful set of useful chisels and handles you have created Mads! First rate work and result. You are one resourceful and clever Dane!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Now that's what I like The Beatles sang in All you need is love "Nothing you can make that can't be made" & you keep on proving it Mads if you want it & can't afford it …. Make it!
Nice little series Like the pipe on the lathe
Trevor


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


thank´s Mads 
it was a very informative , funny ,interressting toturial serie to read

take care
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


I missed the part you flatened the back on those chisels.

Great series. Thanks.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Ho ho,
Ian, I flatten them on the side of my water grinder, that's it… 
Dennis, perhaps you will make some, I hear a bird singing that some wonderful wood has arrived in Ærø.
Trevor, yes I love to make, to 'invent', but most of all to see if I really can. And I tend to get amazed, it's amazing what a pair of human hands can do. As I say, if I can, you can, so it's all in the determination or what they call naivity I guess, like that thick bee that flyes even it should not bee… That me!
Mike, and you are one wonderful man.
Herg, go for it, and post them when done, I look forward to see.
Ken, I'm retired due to health, so that is why I can do this when ever my health allow, when I was working a full time job as a architect I did not eighter had the energy to do all this, now it's what is keeping 'relativly' normal. So do not feel any kind of bad concious you keep your mind busy at work.
Jimi, go and do it, you will not regred.
Anchul , remember to post so I can see them.
David, its funny to think about acually, that they might be sold on e-bay one day as vintage and rebuild, and yes who knows in 100 years there might be a guy standing with a smile working with these. It is a wonderful thought, thank you.
Brit, yes this I have to get to soon.
Dan, I hope you will do it.
Shop Thinker, I also love the old steel and this feel of history in them, this combined with a new razor sharp edge and a flat back makes me smile.
Thomas, see you soon.
Best thoughts, and thank you again and again for all those kind words,
Mads
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...












Now update with new sides on the fishtail chisel.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


I just went throught the whole post and now I want to make a pair of sKew chisels for making and cutting dovetails. Buying a set is out of the question now, I just need to know the best size maybe 1/4" or something like that?


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Wow. I missed this whole set while on vacation. A fun read. Those came out great Mafe. Nice work from start to finish… and I loved the spring tensioned self sharpener. 

bigike there was an article a month or two back in Fine Woodworking about making skew chisels. The author recommended 3/8" or 1/2" I jotted it down because I need to make one too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Ike, I think this is a matter of temperament, and what choice you take when making dovetails. Some like these ultra narrow once, and to clean out these you need some real crazy narrow… 
Mine are: 6mm-1/4"skev, 15mm-5/8"skev, 11mm-7/16"dovetailed.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Pretty much every post I read of yours gives me new inspiration! Thanks for sharing the process of making your chisels. I have a drawer full of "utility" chisels which would love a new life as dovetail chisels…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Hi Rob,
I'm happy to read that.
It sounds like you are going to have a wonderful time.
Look forward to see what you come up with.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Mads - very nice indeed. You are going to make me work, I need to make some like these. They will become very useful. Thank you for your ideas.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Hi David,
Yes they are really useful and also a extra pleasure to use since they are self made.
Thank you.
Look forward to see what you come up with.
Best thoughts buddy,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


It will be a while, I have to make a cabinet and that was delayed doing some home renovations. It has been a case of too much to do and then you slow down and everything takes longer.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


;-) I know just what you talk about.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Mads, thank you for this tutorial blog! I like the use of the dremel, less intimidating than the grinder. I took the liberty of posting a link to here from the current dovetail tool swap.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Fitting handles on the chisels * *
> 
> *Fitting handles on the chisels *
> no fit, just hit!
> ...


Hi Candy,
Thank you. ;-)
Yes the grinder can be a devil, I prefer the sander or the wet grinder over it when possible, the Dremel are more peace full I agree.
Will take a look at that tool swap, didn't see it was there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

**Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *

*Paring and a Exacto science*
ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.

*Intro:*
When using the chisels I realized I still had to reach for my other set to pare, and for smaller cuts, key holes and cleaning out it would be fine with a delicate cutting tool.
Exacto knifes are not exactly science, but they are really easy to use, and you can sharpen and shape the blades as you wish fast on a grinder.
So it was time to make an update on the dovetail chisel set!










Excato knife, two wonderful old English cabinetmakers chisels and three fresh turned handles.










Beating up those handles with my new brass mallet , notice a little worm have had a life in the handle once (I start to like those little bastards (when they are gone)).










We are on a good road here I think.










Clean up the tangs , keep them rough, so they will bind better in the handle when set.










Cut the Exacto, exactly where you like it.










Find a drill that match the Exacto and drill a hole in the handle (this is the rocket part…).










Fit the ferrule, and cut it over.










Sand the end for beauty and comfort.










This is where we want to be now!










Now we take a detour to the chisels.
Mark the center.










Find two or three drill bits that graduate in size, from small to a little smaller than the with oh the tang top.
(Like a tall pyramid, if this makes any sense).










Start with the smallest drill and drill a little deeper than the lengths of the tang.
Then step up in size and drill less deep and so.










Clean out the hole.










Fit the tang, so it is sticking up a little (the hole is too small).










Like this!










Then fasten the iron to your wise and bang the handle on.
Three ways now:
1. the handle was too small and cracked so you need to go back to start.
2. the hole was too big so the tang falls out, go to the epoxy part.
3. the tang sits tight in the handle so you smile and continue this tutorial.










Perhaps it's me, but I have no doubt who is the ugly dugly here…










Exacto again.
Clean out if needed.










Epoxy! This is so exiting.










A ferrule that doesn't fit can be glued in place too.










And fill up the handle of the Exacto.










Hole in one.










Now we have several possibilities in one tool, all from keyhole, cutting, marking and chiseling with custom made blades like my little dovetail here. Cheap fast easy.










Here are the updated set in the tool roll.










And here ready to work.
Sweet is it not?
(Perhaps my water based self confidence survived the rain after all).

I was having a cold, so no smoking the pipe…

Hope this winged dovetail tour could be to inspiration, perhaps bring some old chisels back to a new life,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...











UPS bad start, pictures should be in place now!

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


definately like the hand made wood handles better. nice, very nice


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Nice work Very creative use of the exacto. I use the regular blades to clean our the corners of the dovetails, but hadn't ever thought about regrinding the blades into fishtails. You are a clever man.
Cheers,


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


another fantastic picture toturial from you mads 
thank you for making them and taking the time to do it 
now I have to go to the shop after this inspiration kick I think I can manage a few hours
with the planes even though my back is killing me today after some crazy nightshifts 
the last week

take care
Dennis

Ps its a good potrait in the comment


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Thanks for the picture tour, mads. I think the hardest part must be centering that hole so that the tool ends up parallel to the handle. I remember making a handle once for a file and it ended up being a bit askew. It was only for sharpening my chainsaw so made little difference and I use it anyway, but I appreciate the effort which it takes to get it right.

For ferrules, I use regular copper pipe, mainly because I have some lying around.

How did you line up the handle in your drill press? using squares?


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Nice job and very nice looking handles. Well thought. I believe you spend more time in the shop than anywhere else, right? And I believe it is more fun making tools than making furniture.

Thanks for sharing Mads.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Very sweet indeed!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Like this kit even better now that the blog shows how you did it. Well done.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Very clever as usual. That is a beautiful set of tool handles. Well done!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Hi guys,
Shopthinker, I think these handles make it a nice set, it takes the focus away from the different brands and types, and bind them together (at least that was my goal).
Swirt, I smile on my face, and you know how I love to smile.
Maveric, Big smile.
Serge, yes I do love to make tools, I take it now as a learning tour, my training camp. I have no practical education (all academic), so a lot is new, and I read a lot and then go by trail and error. But my goal is to make things from wood, I just love to build a good workshop, since this has been a wish in my life, learn about and make tools, and then hopefully use them when the health allow me. For the workshop time, I am not working as you know and my pains come and go like the skys (nitroglycerin), so when the skys are gone and it is possible I go to my little workshop, sometimes for moments, and sometimes for full hours, and yes I love it.
I have no specific goal in this, just to follow my heart and my health, perhaps some of all my design ideas can come to life when I have build enough skills. 
Steve, yes I find this also the more difficult, and I must admit I have had to trash a handle once. I use only my eye, but I will try and experiment with makin a pilot hole first, my lathe have a possibility for making this while it's still on the lathe. But with the old chisels the tang are often not straight so it will not help, so you have to bend the rules. At the end it's practice.
Dennis, I had to put the portrait since there were no pipe in the post, you know it is like a egg without sat, to see a post of mine with no pipe. Hope you have a wonderful day.
Glen, after I got my watergrinder I find it easy to grind, and I am on my second stone now in two years…
Roger, yes the wood talk also more to me. Smile.
Best thoughts and thank you for your comments,
Mads


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


They look great. Very nice. Sometime in the future I have got to get a lathe.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Yes Ron, once you get one you will not understand how you could live without.
Thank you!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


Great job Mads. You're an inspiration. I was imagining in 50 years time someone seeing this collection of tools on eBay. It would probably read something like this:

"For auction today we have a collection of 10 craftsman made tools in leather tool roll. Superb collection of tools that would adorn any tool chest".

Starting bid: Priceless.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> **Paring and a Exocto science (for beginners...)* *
> 
> *Paring and a Exacto science*
> ok perhaps not science… just minding the grip.
> ...


This is great work Mads and having those new matching handles raises their quality to a much higher level.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Upgrade of the set*

*Upgrade of the set*
Now ready for really fine work.

*Why:*
Well… Ahhhh… Hmmmmm…
Ok I admit it!!!
Just for my pleasure, I love making tools, now I said it!

So now my dovetail set is able to clean up really fine dovetails and also able to get in to half blinds and other for cleanup.










Once again some old chisels of a nice quality, now some really narrow for cleanup and a 6mm for making a small dovetailed chisel.
Separate the handles from the tang from the handle and then put on new handles (look in this blog series).










The narrow just need a sharpening.










Ohhh yes and a new handle for my little Razor saw to match the set.
I give it two lines like the old to make it stand out from the chisels once they are stored in the roll.
(Yes I'm an architect).










Then some fine shaping on the water stone grinder and a new dovetail chisel is born from the old 6mm.










Now I should be able to get into just about every little corner.










And here we are, the full set.

Hope this new dovetail upgrade could be to inspiration, perhaps bring some old chisels back to a new life,

*Best thoughts,*
MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Oh man, what a fine set! How are you doing these days? It's been quite some time


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Wow! You have been busy Mads. Nice handles. Can't wait to see the dovetails to go with them.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


they look so good ya wanna start using them right away…it even made me want to make my own leather roll up….spring time is in the air…well its here…time to keep the door open…and let the warm air in…....time to get back to the shop, its been over a month,,so seeing the new tools come to life makes me excited and time for the dust to fly…and some fine chips from my sharp chisels…


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Lovely. Those handles look very comfy.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Now that wasn't too hard was it, admitting you are a "tool nut" : ))
These are fabulous Mads, but then thats what we have come to expect.
Trying to figure how I could use them in my turning ?? : )
Pete


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Nicely done Mafe. Admitting it is the first step…


----------



## whydee (Jan 18, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


I would love just to hold them. They look beautiful and should be comfortable to work with.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


you said it a long time ago Mads, and we're glad you did. Another "well done" for you young man.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Love the chisels Mads. If you ever start a business I'd be first on your list.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


If you would ever like to sell some of those handles let us know. I love the finish.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


looks like the only new item here is the tool roll
nice on the grinding of the chisels


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


I love the chisels Mads, and those handles are superb. I know how well that shape fits the hand from a couple of old screw drivers I have with a similar shape, plus they are beautiful too. There isn't much that is closer to a woodworker's heart than fine tools, and chisels are among the most used hand tools. so these really hit the mark.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Looks like the chisel handles would feel good in the hand, I missed what kind of wood they are. These will definately come in handy creating some nice joinery in the future, great addition to your tool problem…I mean shop.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hey Mads,

*Question*: Do you feel you have the tendancy to move from woodworking to renovation? Just kidding! Nice job on the handles, as usual. They look great and very comfortable.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you for the words, I have a big smile here.
These days I build a wall in steel and plaster board and then a wall of closets from IKEA…
So yes I need some wood!!!
The handles shape is made for a good grip when paring and yes they are a perfect fit for the hand so I am really pleased.
The wood… Some recycle from a old parasol (no idea, but hard wood), and mahogany for the saw.
Better say it again: I admit I am a tool nerd. I am, I am, I am.
Spring is here so I almost starts singing Grizz, I also fight to get ready to move in with my beloved so this makes me sing… But I guess the poems will be for her.
Soda I am fine, so fine, I feel happy all the way to the inside of my bones, dont remember when I had this peace in mind before, it's a gift.
Big smile here.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Just when you though the corners were safe! Nice addition to the set Mads. And I love the unique handle design they all have.

Glad to here that the sun shines one you these days my friend! Life is good!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Mads, you just brightened my day! Cheers to you!!!

Oh, and I love the fine chisels you made, too! Very inspiring!!!!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


I always enjoy seeing you revive your old tools.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


My saw, your chisels. Let's make some dovetails.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


You really put alot of love and care into those. A very nice little bundle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


A very nice collection of chisels with some mighty finely turned handles. Awesome


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


And a very fine set of chisels it is. It looks like a doctor's tool kit of fine instruments!!

Nice job on them, my friend!.............Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hi there,
'the corners were safe' I hope they never get there… Alway a new idea for a project.
'alot of love and care' guess that is what I do best… 
'revive your old tools' I do have a soft spot for this, it makes me much more happy than buying a new, and since I have the time, I think this will always be the favorite way.
'My saw, your chisels' I will love taht one day.
thank you all for the comments, and words that warms my heart.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sonokling (Feb 13, 2017)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hi Mads,
I dont know whether it is correct to post to old blogs, but after lurking on this forum for a couple of months, I haven't noticed this little tool which may fit in to your dovetailing ensemble.
When I first started work in the early sixties, we had a contract to supply lots of kitchen drawer cabinets. All with lap dovetailed fronts cut by hand. This tool was a boon.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a344/TT100/Untitled.png[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]

May I say how impressed I am by your attitude and obvious love for woodworking. 

Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hi Paul,
Always happy to get response, thanks.
That's a sweet little tool, great idea!
I think I would make it two ended, like this it can be with a right and left bevel sharpened so there will be no drift.
Lovely.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sonokling (Feb 13, 2017)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Mads,
I'd be hesitant to make one double ended. You would need a safety sheath on the end not used and, because you would be using a hammer to drive it into the wood, I think the vibrations caused would dislodge the guard.

I don't think you would need to grind it on one side only because the tool is entered into the sawcut and, because of that, it should follow the cut. Maybe one made from a piece of handsaw would be better as it would be thinner. Please bear in mind that the tool only enables you to reach the bottom of the dovetail. It will still require paring with a chisel. With a left hand, and a right hand, you would be changing from one to the other frequently.

kind regards,
Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Hi Paul,
Now I get it… Sorry to be slow.
You cut with saaw first, then beat with this little cutter and finally pare. 
It makes sense, then you dont need to worry so much for drift from the blade.
I agree that I would make it long if two cutters for safety but probably make two if it was really fine in use.
Hmmmm I better make me a small set and test them at some point, if not for anything else, then just for the joy of it.
Agree that a old sawblade will be fine, or a thick band saw blade, it will also make it possible to make the blade a little higher for deeper dovetails.
Interesting, smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sonokling (Feb 13, 2017)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Mads,
About 25mm deep would be ideal. Most dovetails would be less than this usually.

best regards,
Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Upgrade of the set*
> 
> *Upgrade of the set*
> Now ready for really fine work.
> ...


Yes that sounds fair, once I get there I will see what I have in my box of mixed steel for blades. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

